# Your current, random NT thought



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

There's a thread like this in the INTP sub forum, and probably in other sub forums too. I'd like there to be one for NTs generally, for us all to come together with our own random thoughts. I want to know how all of our differing NT minds collectively tick.

First thought:

In deep space, if you accelerated steadily for 10 hours, you would end up going at many hundreds of thousands of miles per hour, but wouldn't even be aware, because there is no wind and no nearby objects to provide a reference for judging your speed.


----------



## italix (Sep 26, 2015)

When I decided it was too hard to stir in the hot cocoa mix and left it floating at top of glass.... Then proceeded to overcooker my hot chocolate.... End result on top tasted like chocolate cake. 

What is difference between hot cocoa powder and cake mix powder? Can I make you hot chocolate with a box of cake mix?

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

i'm glad that i bought gold rather than tesla stocks...


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm currently hung up on the thought that, if we take the world to be the manifestation of ideas, all of existence could be something akin to a language at a conceptual level, and communication instances at the concrete level. 

Communication is, after all, the expression of ideas. The materialization of thoughts. 

We sort of turn this notion inside out in the form of metaphors, but what if each instance of nature unfolding, each chemical reaction, each ocean wave, and each event occurring in every life were actually expressions of basic building blocks of communication ?


....Fuck it's 7 am.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

How the word "female" is considered dehumanizing by some.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

HAL said:


> There's a thread like this in the INTP sub forum, and probably in other sub forums too. I'd like there to be one for NTs generally, for us all to come together with our own random thoughts. I want to know how all of our differing NT minds collectively tick.
> 
> First thought:
> 
> In deep space, if you accelerated steadily for 10 hours, you would end up going at many hundreds of thousands of miles per hour, but wouldn't even be aware, because there is no wind and no nearby objects to provide a reference for judging your speed.


*<<<<<<<--------------------take it frum a koon!*

Wtf is "deep space" vs "shallow space"? And how does one tell the difference? And what is the difference in this acceleration hypothesis relative to "shallow space" assuming there exists some difference between "deep space" and "shallow space"?
.........and i haven't even addressed the issue re what type of vehicle one is occupying in order to experience or not expereince this hypothetical dv/dt assertion.......


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

intjonn said:


> *<<<<<<<--------------------take it frum a koon!*
> 
> Wtf is "deep space" vs "shallow space"? And how does one tell the difference? And what is the difference in this acceleration hypothesis relative to "shallow space" assuming there exists some difference between "deep space" and "shallow space"?
> .........and i haven't even addressed the issue re what type of vehicle one is occupying in order to experience or not expereince this hypothetical dv/dt assertion.......


Deep space means an area of the universe where there are no other objects for a few lightyears in each direction. Every direction you look would just be 'starry sky'.

If there are objects nearby, you would much more quickly get parallax effects which would induce a sense of movement and acceleration. 

The point about a vehicle doesn't really make much sense. It's more of a thought experiment, rather than an actual thing that's going to be done for real...


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

HAL said:


> Deep space means an area of the universe where there are no other objects for a few lightyears in each direction. Every direction you look would just be 'starry sky'.
> 
> If there are objects nearby, you would much more quickly get parallax effects which would induce a sense of movement and acceleration.
> 
> ...


Oohhhh. Now i get it. You're looking for random thoughts that make sense but don't have anything to do with reality.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

intjonn said:


> Oohhhh. Now i get it. You're looking for random thoughts that make sense but don't have anything to do with reality.


They can also have anything to do with reality. No rules here mate, it's just a place for spewing whatever's on your mind.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

intjonn said:


> *<<<<<<<--------------------take it frum a koon!*
> 
> Wtf is "deep space" vs "shallow space"? And how does one tell the difference? And what is the difference in this acceleration hypothesis relative to "shallow space" assuming there exists some difference between "deep space" and "shallow space"?
> .........and i haven't even addressed the issue re what type of vehicle one is occupying in order to experience or not expereince this hypothetical dv/dt assertion.......


Shallow space, American style toilet
Deep Space, English style toilet
Really deep space, Australian style drop toilet with blow flies and a red back spider under the seat.


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

Shrodingers drink said:


> Shallow space, American style toilet
> Deep Space, English style toilet
> Really deep space, Australian style drop toilet with blow flies and a red back spider under the seat.


Level Space: Pissing against the wind. (Canadian)


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

FueledByEvil said:


> Level Space: Pissing against the wind. (Canadian)


I believe they call that a yellow nebula


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

FueledByEvil said:


> Level Space: Pissing against the wind. (Canadian)



But its a lot safer than the astrophysical jet emanating from the black hole near Uranus!


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Do coloured unicorns have complimentary colured flesh?


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

(Singing)

"Never marry a Railroad man
He loves you every now and then
His heart is at his new train. No no no
Don't fall in love with a Railroad man
If you do forget him if you can
You're better off without him ah ... "

Oh hell! It doesn't stop spinning in my head!


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

It's sad how easily social opinions are dictated by news stories.

I don't discount myself from this.

I wonder how my life (or all modern life) would be if mass media broadcasting and consumption were to stop being a thing.


----------



## T.K (Jun 28, 2020)

First of all, I should make it clear I didn't dig through much COVID 19 data, so take what I say with a grain of salt. 

What I did learn, from the outside date, however, is the following;
1. It has a very low number of death cases. 2%. And most people who die from it, already have 3 other chronic illnesses which can worsen it.
2. The testing methods are usually inaccurate. 
3.They count every death as a corona death, before checking, as long as the person was considered infected (totally ignoring other causes)
4. I heard the idea that it might be man made...which leads me to a dumb theory I'm thinking of while connecting these unfinished dots...


So, while the Chinese didn't invent it (it existed before), they have replicated it, so it is man-made.However, it was for a good reason.
We knew another pandemic would spring loose eventually, and there wasn't much being done about it since there can't be. 
The Chinese set it loose, so the scientists all around the world would spring to action, and the people would learn the protocol, proper hygiene, restrictions, organisations etc..
So, it was made in preparation for something that would actually be worth talking about.

Feel free to add to my loopholes of knowledge, so I can think of something else. Just, you know, for fun. I don't actually care. 

I'd love to hear what you think/know.


----------

